# Sharing my set up



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

As a relatively new member I said I'd share my setup. Enjoying the forum, thanks for having me.

Machine: Profitec pro 600
Grinder: Ceado E37SD 
Knock drawer: "grinds control" by the knock drawer company 
Milk pitchers: 400ml and 600ml Barista Hustle 
Tamper: Pullman bigstep
Funnel: Decent espresso tall magnetic funnel 
WDT: Decent espresso puck rake


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice set indeed


----------



## bradmay2 (Mar 12, 2019)

JK1 said:


> As a relatively new member I said I'd share my setup. Enjoying the forum, thanks for having me.
> 
> Machine: Profitec pro 600
> Grinder: Ceado E37SD
> ...


Very nice. I've got the ECM slim with the Ceado c37s. Was thinking about tampers and have the Big Step in mind - or poss the Pesado. Are you happy with the Pullman?


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

I'm


bradmay2 said:


> Are you happy with the Pullman?


Yeah, really happy with it. It feels great in the hand and is easy to tamp level with. I use pullman baskets too so the fit is great.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely set up, quite liked the e37sd that I had


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

coffeechap said:


> Lovely set up, quite liked the e37sd that I had


Thanks, enjoying it so far. Burrs aren't seasoned yet but I'll get there. 

What grinder are you running these days?


----------

